
Why Linux Is Spelled Incorrectly - Alupis
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/why-linux-spelled-incorrectly
======
ZoomStop
The whole article is based on the x in Linux being wrong because Unix should
have been called Unics seems thin. The 2017 interview with Kernighan makes it
sound like it was Unix from very early on.

[https://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7035](https://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7035)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Who else thinks Lunduke should double down and change his by-line from former
Linux Marketing Guy (tm) to former Linucs Marketing Guy (tm)?

